# Himalayan Snow****s



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I learned the Rubys in Nevada are home to this large, introduced, chukar-like bird. Anybody ever hunt them? From what I have read it sounds challenging. May be as fun as ptarmigan.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

They look like a chukar on steriods. They are usually found on the top of the mountain. When you scare them they usually fly strait down the mountain making a lot of noise and are very fast. If you want to hunt them you need to get a permit from one of the Wildlife offices. The permits are free. You don't need a dog to hunt them infact most people don't use them.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool looking bird if you google and then click on images


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They are VERY hard to hunt. Think of them as feathered sheep that can fly and have ZERO tolerance for human contact. I've got a good friend in Elko. He's lived and hunted there for 18 years. He's never killed one... He's heard em, seen em, and shot at em, but he's never sealed the deal. The close the came was a few years ago. He got the drop on a flock and sneaked in on their position. As he approached he could hear them talking and making a fuss. As he stepped out from behind the rocks he'd used to hide his approach, they boiled into the air and shot off a cliff like a group of feathered rockets. He swung hard and crisped one bird before they got to far out. The bird fell over a ledge and into a deep canyon never to be seen again. He looked all day but never found the bird. I know two guys that have actually killed them, but I know a lot more guys who have only seen or heard them. If you're in tremendous shape, and like a challenge, try hunting them. You may get lucky.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ...they boiled into the air and shot off a cliff like a group of feathered rockets...


I heard the same from a biologist that watched a snow **** evade an eagle.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> T The bird fell over a ledge and into a deep canyon never to be seen again. He looked all day but never found the bird. I know two guys that have actually killed them, but I know a lot more guys who have only seen or heard them. If you're in tremendous shape, and like a challenge, try hunting them. You may get lucky.


Tex-O-Bob is right about not being able to find them after shooting them because they go strait off a cliff. This happens to a lot of people who are luck enough to shoot one. They also have excellent eyesight and are a lot like the sheep of the bird world.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't killed one myself but I've guide guys and we've killed a bunch of them. They are the most difficult bird to hunt in my opinion. They live in country that will scare a mountain goat. They're extremely spooky, if they think a scary thought they'll flush out of the country. We hunt them by spot and stalk. If you see one you better hammer him on the ground because if he's in the air it's gonna be a long fall.
Wes


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I have not hunted them before but I have worked a lot with desert bighorn and have hiked to H___ and back trying to find them. Sounds like the HSC would be even more of a challenge. Do you have recommnedations on where a 1st timer would go and during what time of the hunt?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I would go hike along the Ruby crest trail and looked along the tops of the ridges. You can find their call on the internet which may be helpful in locating them. If you want more info call the Elko office they will be more than willing to help you out. Ask for Don Klebenow he was the Game Warden for the Rubies for a lot of years and has spent lots of time up there.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been on several backpacking trips to the Rubies and have seen one flock, from a far distance. Good luck if you go, the Rubies are an incredibly beautiful mountain range and one of my favorite places to watch game. You're pretty much guaranteed to see bighorn sheep and mountain goats too!


----------

